

Scientists Uncover Invisible Motion in Video - selamattidur
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/27/scientists-uncover-invisible-motion-in-video

======
drpdrp
First breakthrough application: pair the heartbeat detection with google
glasses and what do you have? The ability to detect if someone is attracted to
you. I didn't want google glasses until this moment. Someone please do this.

